# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Groentekiemen houden je jong en gezond

## FRANCOIS580

Groenten zijn een bron van jeugd en gezondheid. Niet zo verwonderlijk. Ze barsten immers van levensnoodzakelijke vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten en zijn uitzonderlijk rijk aan vezels. Voeding dat alle positieve effecten van groenten ver overstijgen zijn ongetwijfeld groentekiemen. Wat zijn deze kiemen eigenlijk? Kunnen we ze zelf kweken en wat zijn hun voordelen voor onze gezondheid?

Kiemgroenten zijn nochtans verre van onbesproken. Vooral de laatste jaren slepen ze een negatief imago met zich mee. Volgens velen lagen ze immers meermaals aan de basis van ernstige besmettingen met salmonella en voedselvergiftigingen. Zaden van groenten die gekiemd worden, mogen nooit in contact komen met zowel dierlijk- als met kunstmest. Kies bij voorkeur voor biologische groentekiemen, die je voor gebruik kort kunt stomen of koken. Er zijn vele soorten kiemgroenten, de ene al gezonder dan de andere. Veruit het gezondst zijn kiemen van broccoli, waterkers en van tarwegras.

Gekiemde noten, bonen, granen en andere zaden en pitten zijn makkelijker te verteren dan hun ongekiemde variant en zijn rijker aan vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten.

*Zaad laten ontspruiten*
Groentekiemen ontstaan bij het opnieuw ontspruiten van de zaadjes. Zo ontstaat er een nieuw, eetbaar plantje. Kiemzaden en groenten zijn een bron van energie. Tijdens hun kiemproces komen belangrijke hoeveelheden enzymen, waardoor de viedingswaarde van de groentekiemen nog toeneemt. Zowel pitten, bonen, zaden, peulvruchten, granen en sommige grassoorten waaronder tarwegras kan je laten kiemen.
Kiemen van groenten ontstaan bij het opnieuw ontspruiten van het zaadje. Op die manier ontstaat er een nieuw en eetbaar plantje

*Bron van gezondheid en energie*
Kiemen zijn rijk aan eiwitten, voedingsvezels, vitaminen (vooral vitamine A, B 1, B 2, B 3, B 5, B 6, foliumzuur, B 12, C, E en K) en aan mineralen als ijzer, fosfor, magnesium en selenium. Kiemgroenten zijn rijk aan antioxidanten die je beschermen tegen de vrije radicalen die je lichaam zelf aanmaakt. Ze kunnen je celweefsels beschadigen en je verouderingsproces versnellen.

*Kiemen van broccoli*
Kiemen van broccoli zijn veruit het gezondst. Ze hebben een positief effect hebben bij diabetes, oxidatieve stress en op je slecht cholesterolgehalte. Recent brachten wetenschappelijke studies aan het licht dat kiemen van broccoli je maagslijmvlies beschermen tegen schadelijke bacterieën, verantwoordelijk voor ontsteking van je maagslijmvlies. Kiemgroenten zouden nu ook je risico op het ontstaan en de ontwikkeling van kanker gevoelig verkleinen. Broccoli en de kiemen ervan houden je jong en gezond, beschermen je tegen maagzweren en het veel voorkomende en bijzonder agressieve darmkanker, en tegen blaasontsteking. Ze houden ook je geheugen op peil.

*Kiemen bevorderen je spijsvertering* 
Tijdens het kiemen worden de zaden als het ware voor verteerd. Na het eten van kiemen zal zowel de opname als de vertering van voedingsstoffen vergemakkelijken, waardoor je risico op allerlei.../...

Lees verder...

----------

